

Dogfight (Stunt Pilot With Guns!) - reitzensteinm
http://www.rocksolidarcade.com/games/dogfight/

======
pchristensen
I didn't care for Stunt Pilot that much but I'm already afraid of getting
addicted to DogFight! It's a blast, although I pity my poor pilot for all the
loops and crashes I'm doing - it's probably better just to get shot down!

Great job!

~~~
pchristensen
That dang anti-aircraft gun is going to get me fired from my day job!

~~~
pchristensen
VICTORY! Thank you for only making 10 levels - this could have caused
employment and marital problems if it went on longer! Some comments:

1) I loved the fact that the AA guns could damage its allies (my enemies) -
after a rounds where I would engage the other planes away from the guns, I had
much more luck dogfighting around the guns because there were so many more of
them than me.

2) So much of my strategy was flying around and around and around that it was
tough to hit stationary targets

3) Because of #2, I had a terrible time with the Zepplin because not only were
all the targets stationary but there was much less room to fly.

All in all, it was a good mix of challenges and extremely fun to play. Keep up
the good work!

------
reitzensteinm
Hi Guys,

The highest voted suggestion on the Stunt Pilot thread was guns... so here it
is! I'd love some feedback - it was very helpful last time.

Enjoy!

------
dyu
How do you shoot the guns on a mac? Ctrl didn't work for me.

~~~
pchristensen
Left cntrl is only if you're doing a 2 player game. For one player, Space
shoots.

